# Animal Attack



## sop (Jun 5, 2009)

What would you do I you were on scene, taking care of a patient, and out of nowhere a wild animal was running towards you? Would you start running or would you try to defend yourself with whatever you have?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 5, 2009)

Wild animal???


----------



## vquintessence (Jun 5, 2009)

Eh, depends on the animal.

If it was a dog or coyote and my pt was elderly... I'd probably stay put to try to fend it off or assist the elderly pt to safety.

If it were a mountain lion/bear/elephant... I'd hope I can run faster than the pt and my partner.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 5, 2009)

sop said:


> What would you do I you were on scene, taking care of a patient, and out of nowhere a wild animal was running towards you? Would you start running or would you try to defend yourself with whatever you have?



Die of fright


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 5, 2009)

As per Monty Python...


----------



## Sasha (Jun 5, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> As per Monty Python...



Thanks for the nightmares!


----------



## fortsmithman (Jun 6, 2009)

I live in bear country and with wolves, cougars, and wolverines.  The scenario that this is likely to happen in my neck of the woods is an MVA.  Typically on one of our MVA scenes we normally have RCMP and FD present as well as game wardens or park wardens.  If one of the above animals attacked it would in all probability killed by police or game and park wardens.  That's if they came out of the bush.


----------



## CAOX3 (Jun 6, 2009)

I dont normally come in contact with wild animals, maybe an overgrown rat.  Wouldnt wild animals shy away from all the activity rather then attack?   We got a zoo, thats really my only interation with so called wild animals, oh and animal planet that channels rocks.

It would be good information to have.  Im not really feeling the guys who to state if you cross paths with a bear roll up in a ball.  Im thinking probably not so much.


----------



## NolaRabbit (Jun 6, 2009)

Does being swarmed by Formosan termites qualify? I can attest that it's pretty frightening!


----------



## fortsmithman (Jun 7, 2009)

CAOX3 said:


> I dont normally come in contact with wild animals, maybe an overgrown rat.  Wouldnt wild animals shy away from all the activity rather then attack?   We got a zoo, thats really my only interation with so called wild animals, oh and animal planet that channels rocks.
> 
> It would be good information to have.  Im not really feeling the guys who to state if you cross paths with a bear roll up in a ball.  Im thinking probably not so much.


Actually you are correct most wildlife does stay far away.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 7, 2009)

The wildest of animals I've ever been "attacked" by while on a call was an ant that climbed up on my hand and bit it. I may have run into an overly affectionate dog or two also.   That being said, it would depend on the animal. If it was a snake it would probably get an oxygen tank to the head. Something like a deer I would probably ignore for the most part. A more predatorial animal I would try and remove myself and the patient and everyone else to somewhere secure.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 7, 2009)

*Your most likely animal exposure would be an injured animal, or animal MVA passenger.*

Frightened and injured pets or wild animals, even when they appear to be in shock, can suddenly turn and savage you. Since you've humans to care for, stay on focus. Maybe someone's dog may try to defend him or her from your care; LE has on occasion had to shoot such animals.

Human-animal encounters also can include deer, skunks, rats, mice, in relation to accidents or living under the steps of a rfsidence, but cats and dogs are #1 and 2.


----------



## Seaglass (Jun 10, 2009)

We've got a high rabies rate. If a wild animal is fearlessly running at me, especially in daylight, that would be my first suspicion. And I have no idea what the hell I'd do, but it would probably involve trying really hard to keep myself and anyone from getting bitten.


----------



## CAOX3 (Jun 10, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> Frightened and injured pets or wild animals, even when they appear to be in shock, can suddenly turn and savage you. Since you've humans to care for, stay on focus. Maybe someone's dog may try to defend him or her from your care; LE has on occasion had to shoot such animals.
> 
> Human-animal encounters also can include deer, skunks, rats, mice, in relation to accidents or living under the steps of a rfsidence, but cats and dogs are #1 and 2.



Deers-no
Skunks-no
Rats-no
Mice, I think I could take them.


----------



## LAS46 (Jun 10, 2009)

vquintessence said:


> Eh, depends on the animal.
> 
> If it was a dog or coyote and my pt was elderly... I'd probably stay put to try to fend it off or assist the elderly pt to safety.
> 
> If it were a mountain lion/bear/elephant... I'd hope I can run faster than the pt and my partner.



In other words you would be like the bunny in this picture...


----------



## rescuepoppy (Jun 11, 2009)

The wildest animal I have ever been attacked by was a protective pomeranian who tried to eat through my turn-out jacket sleeve. Not much of a problem just glad he was not a doberman or something. So I don't know for sure what my reaction would be in case of a real attack.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 11, 2009)

If a pt of mine is ever surrounded by spiders---

They are as good as dead in my eyes.


----------



## R.O.P. (Jun 13, 2009)

We have had documented cases of shark attacks on providers here in West Texas


----------



## Katie Elaine (Jun 20, 2009)

sop said:


> What would you do I you were on scene, taking care of a patient, and out of nowhere a wild animal was running towards you? Would you start running or would you try to defend yourself with whatever you have?



I know I'm kind of bringing this thread back to life, so sorry.
First off, I think that any wild animals surrounding my ambulance would be frightened off by the lights and sirens, and if no L&S were involved, the high level of activity would probably keep them at bay. Most wild animals don't just come at you, unless they are diseased or injured and incredibly disoriented or hungry.
But for the point of discussion, I would do my best to get my patient and equipment into the back of the ambulance, making sure the observer/lower-man-on-the-totem-pole (  ) was jumping around making a lot of noise trying to discourage the animal from coming any closer. I'm not going to run after the animal with an 02 cylinder or anything, last thing I need is to get bit by some sick animal.


----------



## sop (Jun 20, 2009)

*Suggestion*

Before going on any scenes involving wild animal attacks, contact the local wildlife control.


----------



## exodus (Jun 20, 2009)

sop said:


> Before going on any scenes involving wild animal attacks, contact the local wildlife control.



Are you a CFR?


----------



## sop (Jun 28, 2009)

exodus said:


> Are you a CFR?



what's that?


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 28, 2009)

Linuss said:


>








Sorry I just had to


----------



## csly27 (Jun 28, 2009)

Would depend on the animal, If it were a big giant spider we would all be screwed because I would probably faint, other than that though.....


----------

